# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Overeem test postive for steroids (horse meat anyone)

## yannick35

http://www.mmaweekly.com/alistair-ov...ce-drug-screen

It does suck because i really wanted to see that main event, but you don't build a body like that from a slim 205 pounds to a 270 pounds monster like in K1 and around 250 pounds built like a bodybuilder on creatine, glutamine and whey shakes and horse meat.

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

they arent doing it right. Yeah overeem probably juiced his brains out but, With guys on TRT like sonnen and that red haired guy whose name escapes me.... they are being told they're levels are too high by a T/E(testosterone /epitestosterone) test which is a PISS test. With that test you could be on TRT, and have a total testosterone of just 400ng/dl, OR FOR ARGUMENTS SAKE 100ng/dl and still have a T/E ratio that is 10/1. Epitestosterone is produced ALONGSIDE testosterone in usually no more than a 3/1 ratio(1/1 isnot the only acceptable ratio). So if you are on TRT, even if your on a modest dose, your balls arent prudcing shit in the way of epi, the ratio will always be off.
The need to test the BLOOD when it comes to testosterone. When it comes to winne, tren , nandy, etc, etc. piss test is fine because that stuff isn't naturally occuring.

----------


## DanB

> http://www.mmaweekly.com/alistair-ov...ce-drug-screen
> 
> It does suck because i really wanted to see that main event, but you don't build a body like that from a slim 205 pounds to a 270 pounds monster like in K1 and around 250 pounds built like a bodybuilder on creatine, glutamine and whey shakes and horse meat.


Its a shame I wanted to see that fight aswell

But I remember somebody here said months ago that the fight will never happen due to this, I think it was either BG or KP, looks like they were right

EDIT

fvck it I should of listened when they said it, my bet prob wont be refunded now where as it would of been if it had of been an injury, I'm sure the bookies saw it coming aswell and have it wrote in as a void bet for this fight in the T&C

----------


## Honkey_Kong

This seems to me that Brock should be next in line for the UFC title match (seeing that Overeem most likely juiced for that fight). I bet the WWE can work an agreement for one last Lesnar fight in UFC. In fact it probably could be the biggest draw ever for a UFC fight.

----------


## yannick35

> This seems to me that Brock should be next in line for the UFC title match (seeing that Overeem most likely juiced for that fight). I bet the WWE can work an agreement for one last Lesnar fight in UFC. In fact it probably could be the biggest draw ever for a UFC fight.


Vince will never allow one of is money making wrestler to do inter promotional stuff never, don't forget that Macmhman once said MMA would be dead in 10 years, he wants no part of this, and now the Lesner is back in WWE he is a pro wrestler and not an MMA fighter anymore.

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> Vince will never allow one of is money making wrestler to do inter promotional stuff never, don't forget that Macmhman once said MMA would be dead in 10 years, he wants no part of this, and now the Lesner is back in WWE he is a pro wrestler and not an MMA fighter anymore.


Like his wrestler The Million Dollar Man says, "everybody's got a price." That fight alone could draw huge if they throw the WWE championship on Lesnar. If Lesnar lost, it wouldn't hurt the WWE's image, since it's not real. Just remember Vince and Dana are both in the business of making money.

----------


## DanB

> Like his wrestler The Million Dollar Man says, "everybody's got a price." That fight alone could draw huge if they throw the WWE championship on Lesnar. If Lesnar lost, it wouldn't hurt the WWE's image, since it's not real. Just remember Vince and Dana are both in the business of making money.


Yeah from a marketing point of view it makes alot of sense, WWE heavyweight champ vs UFC heavyweight champ, if brock won it his merchandise sales would go through the roof and anything in WWE he participated in would be a license to print money

But in saying that, I dont think he would beat Dos Santos anyway

----------


## IRISH 425

The redhaired guys name is Nate Marquat and he fights in strikeforce now. But you're right Ovreem use to be trim and now he's a monster it can be done without juice but rarely. Alot of these guys who've came from Pride are getting hit because Japan don't care about the juice. But being at elite sports level it's hard not to juice

Irish 425

----------


## IRISH 425

And Vince did let Shamrock do interpromotional between UFC and WWE. Brock is just done in UFC and he knows it.

Irish 425

----------


## IRISH 425

And Vince did let Shamrock do interpromotional between UFC and WWE. Brock is just done in UFC and he knows it.

Irish 425

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> Yeah from a marketing point of view it makes alot of sense, WWE heavyweight champ vs UFC heavyweight champ, if brock won it his merchandise sales would go through the roof and anything in WWE he participated in would be a license to print money
> 
> But in saying that, I dont think he would beat Dos Santos anyway


Well yeah, Dos Santos would beat him faster than Cain, but still the money would be worth it.

----------


## jschmitty19

not all hope is lost for this fight, as of right now its still on till his hearing. theres suppose to be a explination of why his levels were so high but they wont be released till after the hearing. One big thing for the case is he wasent licensed when they did the random testing so im sure that will be used in some way but there are alot of people taken by surprise that he wont be using a trt defense as his reasoning so its wait and see basically

----------


## Far from massive

FFM said the fight would never happen as he would get nabbed on a random. 

As far as the Test to Epitest ratio this is a standard deal some like the UCI use a 7/1 standard others use a 6/1 but when you are over 10/1 you really don't have a leg to stand on. The point if someone like a certain cyclist only has one nut and needs supplemental testostrone then you need to quantify the amounts that you will allow, any resonable TRT regimin will come in under 7/1 or even 6/1.

Just my 2 cents,

FFM

----------


## Far from massive

> And Vince did let Shamrock do interpromotional between UFC and WWE. Brock is just done in UFC and he knows it.
> 
> Irish 425


Brock is back to pro wrastln where his slob ass belongs.

----------


## AlphaGenetics

Let the athletes juice for fk sake.

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> Let the athletes juice for fk sake.


I'm down for letting athletes juice. But what I'm not down for is banning it then allowing exceptions for certain athletes.

----------


## ironbeck

That's a bunch of BS....85% of the top UFC fighters use steroids , just like MLB, NFL...etc you have to to be able to compete with the worlds best! He was just stupid and got caught.....Its nothing but a political money game.....I was really looking forward to that fight. Dam

----------


## Far from massive

I don't know if I would say he was stupid, he was only caught on a Test to Epitest violation on a test he did not expect. If you are using its kind of hard to manipulate you ratio on a moments notice. Also when you have the track record of growth and muscle mass that he has its inevitable that you will be the target of repeated tests as only someone who believes in santa claus and the tooth fairy would think he put on that much lean mass.

----------


## BG

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...S#.T5MNgbOm-So You did say but after me..........and whats with talking in the first person...FFM said....lmao




> FFM said the fight would never happen as he would get nabbed on a random. 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents,
> 
> FFM

----------


## Far from massive

Sorry BG did not mean to step on your post...I had been on so many MMA sites discussing the issues and the likelyhood of reem getting reamed that I could not remember the post here very well.

As for the first person its like the commercial says when FFM talk or was that EF Hutton?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX7ZEotoFh0

----------


## Honkey_Kong

Well, I'm not going to bother watching UFC 146. I really don't want to pay to see Mir get his ass handed to him by Dos Santos.

----------


## yannick35

There should be a special clause in Overeem contract to allow him and only him to juice. Overeem should be allowed to use steroids has much has he wants and never get tested.

He could then start a huge horse meat campaign and make a lot of money selling horse meat for is size and strenght.

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> There should be a special clause in Overeem contract to allow him and only him to juice. Overeem should be allowed to use steroids has much has he wants and never get tested.
> 
> He could then start a huge horse meat campaign and make a lot of money selling horse meat for is size and strenght.


How bout instead of allowing him to juice, they just don't test him. Then ask him for his word if he juices or doesn't.

----------


## yannick35

> How bout instead of allowing him to juice, they just don't test him. Then ask him for his word if he juices or doesn't.


That would also be great but what about the horse meat campaign?

He posted a statement on mmaweekly about is steroid usage, LMAOF read it and laugh has hard has i did.

----------


## miboleron

The only thing I really dont like in UFC are those stupid drug tests. If there are people who should use AAS, it is the Pros.
Its a shame not seeing Overeem vs Junior.

----------


## redz

I am never shocked by any pro athlete testing positive.

----------


## BG

> Its a shame not seeing Overeem vs Junior.


Yes this does suck balls.

----------


## BG

> Sorry BG did not mean to step on your post...I had been on so many MMA sites discussing the issues and the likelyhood of reem getting reamed that I could not remember the post here very well.
> 
> As for the first person its like the commercial says when FFM talk or was that EF Hutton?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX7ZEotoFh0


I was just having some fun with you  :Wink:

----------


## aportinastorm

What is a professional bodybuilders t/e ratio mid cycle, just curious for comparisson sake?

----------

